# Card for UFC 49



## Shogun (Aug 1, 2004)

*Vitor Belfort vs. Randy Couture - Light Heavyweight Championship
*Chuck Liddell vs. Vernon White
Matt Lindland vs. David Terrell
Mike Kyle vs. Justin Eilers
Ron Jhun vs. Chris Lytle
Nick Diaz vs. Karo Parisyan
Yves Edwards vs. Josh Thomson
Joe Doerksen vs. Joe Riggs

What are your thoughts on these fights? my predictions for wins:
1.Couture via TKO, second round
2.Chuck Liddell via KO, second round
3.Matt lindland -he has only lost twice
4.Mike Kyle
5.Chris Lytle
6.Nick Diaz 
7.Yves Edwards
8.Joe riggs

Rumors have it that the Draw for UFC 50 is a rematch between the Biggest Names in UFC:

Tito Ortiz vs. Ken Shamrock


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 1, 2004)

I think Couture will win, he has unbelievable heart.

I really hope Joe Doerksen wins, I've trained with him once and he's a very smart guy, also he's very nice.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 1, 2004)

I am not familiar with him. other wise I might have put him as the outcome. I am only familiar with Riggs.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 1, 2004)

I am not familiar with riggs but I do know that Joe Doerksen fought some of the top talent in Canada.


----------



## Baoquan (Aug 2, 2004)

Doerkson is 26-5-0...he's fought some good guys. He's BJJ, mostly, but he's also fought (and won) one pro boxing match. He's a good fighter, been looking to get into UFC for a while.

I cant wait to see Couture v. Belfort. Chuck Liddell outta roll over White.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 2, 2004)

I expect Chuck Liddell to run thru White, but it depends on vernon's game plan. Chuck usually gets caught up when his opponents put pressure on him, and vernon is the superior grappler. not like it matters, chuck will just stand up.


----------



## JDenz (Aug 2, 2004)

I doubt it about Shamy.  He has a torn rotator cuff I doubt he will be ready by 50.  Hughes is supposed to be fighting St.Pierre soon I think


----------



## Shogun (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh, I wasnt aware he was injured. Shamrock and tito were beating each other's asses with their words at the 49 press conference.


----------



## JDenz (Aug 2, 2004)

ya he is definitly on the mend.


----------

